# Roamio and Harmony One issue?



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

This has happened a few times and I'm not sure what the problem is.

I use a harmony one to control my roamio basic as well as tv, denon receiver, etc. I click on the "Tv" activity and everything comes on (tv, denon). Of course the roamio is always on. But when you try and change channels the orange light doesn't illuminate for any button press. You can control the volume of the denon which leads me to believe it's a roamio issue.

I'll have to dig around and find the tivo remote to see if it exhibits the same issue. Just wanted to see if anyone had any similar experience?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

So it doesn't happen all the time? What happens if you select "Devices" and then the Roamio?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't know. I was on my way out the door this morning. I know it's happened at least a couple of times but definitely not all of the time. 

Was just wondering if anyone experienced any issues between the harmony and roamio or if their roamio was unresponsive when first accessed.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Not sure if related but my Roamio basic's IR sensor is super weak, so I had to get an IR extender from TiVo (total ripoff, but what can I do), improved things dramatically.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

consumedsoul said:


> Not sure if related but my Roamio basic's IR sensor is super weak, so I had to get an IR extender from TiVo (total ripoff, but what can I do), improved things dramatically.


same here, i have to point my harmony one directly at the tivo for any remote commands to register. this was not necessary when i had a Tivo HD. I could point the remote up down and sideways and the HD would respond.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

consumedsoul said:


> Not sure if related but my Roamio basic's IR sensor is super weak





steveliv said:


> same here, i have to point my harmony one directly at the tivo for any remote commands to register. this was not necessary when i had a Tivo HD. I could point the remote up down and sideways and the HD would respond.


some early roamio buyers said the same thing and apparently if you are willing to crack open the case, the issue is the plastic eye extender isn't secured well and you can fix it with some electrical tape. I never bothered because i sort of gave up on my harmony remote because the tivo RF was so much faster, and i couldn't make the harmony send commands fast enough.


----------



## saronian (Aug 22, 2004)

I've had my Harmony Smart Control become unresponsive after it started an activity, but restarting the hub solved the problem.

There was an update yesterday to the Harmony App. It's now 4.0 and there was a complete redesign to accommodate the new Harmony Living Home hub. It's working with iOS 8 but I had to turn off a cellular setting in the Harmony preferences.

BTW - I haven't noticed any reduction in speed compared to the TiVo remote.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

steveliv said:


> same here, i have to point my harmony one directly at the tivo for any remote commands to register. this was not necessary when i had a Tivo HD. I could point the remote up down and sideways and the HD would respond.


same here. Roamio reception of harmony one (and 650) is way subpar. And conversely, the Roamio remote signal to my Sony TV is terrible. So my Roamio ir reception sucks, and my Roamio remote ir transmission sucks. Very unacceptable for 2013-14.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

hasn't happened since the other day so I haven't been able to do any further investigating. 

I would think if it's a IR related it would be constant.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you look on the micros of the Harmony One you well see a setting for having the Roamio in Stand By. Try going back into the set up and make sure that is not checked.
If you have this problem again simply try pushing help and give it a minute as checks itself to make sure it did everything correctly. I love my Harmony One but every once in a while she gets out of sync.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Both my Roamios seem to have good IR reception like my other TiVos did. At least from my HArmony ONe. I can still point my HArmony One in any direction, even pointed at the floor behind the couch, and it will still control my Roamios. No idea about the TiVo IR remotes though since I am only using the TiVo RF remotes with my Roamios.


----------



## steveliv (Mar 9, 2006)

my main issue with the harmony one is that the standby discrete code code listed under the roamio model doesn't work. i had to add a TivoHD device, put it into the activity and use it's discrete standby code to put the roamio into standby.


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

I do have a Kill-A-Watt and should probably test, but I can't see the power draw dropping that much. I mean it doesn't spin down the HDD right?

I have two Harmony One's myself kept sync'd with the same settings for the whole house in case one meets an untimely end. Keep one in the living room and one in the bedroom on their chargers when not in use. I haven't had any I.R. issues with the Roamio Plus since coming back to TiVo recently and grabbing two Plus units, one living room/one bedroom. I can point the Harmony at the wall behind my head in either room and it bounce and hit the Roamio like normal, so not sure what to tell you.

That being said I did recently switch to Mac and the old Windows desktop software I used for Harmony acted weird with the Mac version. So I wondered if the new My Harmony based software meant for the newer remotes would work. It does, but funny enough even though those guys say you can copy a One to a new unit, it read both but said it couldn't. Had to rebuild if I wanted to use the new software. During that process I noticed a lot of the stuff like the dedicated icons for Thumbs Up and Down have disappeared/changed no matter which model TiVo device I set it up for since most are the same anyway. Of course I also have both the bedroom and living room TiVo's set for the standard solo remote code base. I have heard over the years (true or not) that the I.R. signal using the non-standard remote code base is not as strong for what that's worth.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

steveliv said:


> my main issue with the harmony one is that the standby discrete code code listed under the roamio model doesn't work. i had to add a TivoHD device, put it into the activity and use it's discrete standby code to put the roamio into standby.


I had to use my old S3 device for my Harmony One setup with my XL4 to get the discrete for NPL (My Shows). There was none for the XL4 device.


----------



## andrewilley (Nov 7, 2013)

If there is a TiVo device which has discrete power-on and power-off IR codes as mentioned above, could someone let me know which device it is, and if those codes might work on any other TiVO models? Thanks.

Andre


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

There is a code to put it in standby, if that's what you mean; my Harmony remote uses it. It's found in the Harmony database if you say your TiVo is a TCD-540080, and it works on all TiVos I have ever encountered, including S3, TiVo HD, Premiere and Roamio.


----------

